# Norco Six, Sandstrahlen möglich?



## bikesandmore (3. September 2009)

Ein freundliches MOIN an Alle hier im Forum!

Ich wollte die zwei Norco-Experten hier mal fragen, ob es ohne Bedenken möglich ist, das Norco Six zu sandstrahlen? Ich habe schon öfter gelesen, dass beim Sandstrahlen das Material angegriffen bzw abgetragen wird. Ist es ohne Bedenken aus stabilitäts Gründen möglich? Ich mache mir da nämlich so meine Gedanken, da der Rahmen an sich ja rellativ leicht ist!
Danke im vorraus für die Antwort/en

grüße


----------



## LaKoS (3. September 2009)

Hi,

die werden sich momentan wahrscheinlich nicht melden, da ja Eurobike ist! Warte auch auf Antwort, aber keiner erbarmt sich! 


Also ich würd sagen, ja du kannst ihn Sandstrahlen! 
Denn beim Sandstrahlen wird ja eigentlich nur der Lack weggemacht! Und das was vom Rahmen selbst abgetragen wird, bewegt sich im hundertstel mm Bereich! Ich denk mal nicht dass das der Stabilität was aus macht, solange du nicht ne halbe Stunde auf ein und den selben Fleck strahlst! 

Willst du es selbst machen oder lässt du es vom Fachmann durch führen?


Gruß Ric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (4. September 2009)

Moin,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also eigentlich wollte ich es machen lassen.. halte ich für das Beste..

Grüße


----------



## LaKoS (4. September 2009)

Sers,


also vom Fachmann?! Der wird das dann schon machen damit das alles passt! Und wegen der Stabilität brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, ausser das halt deine Garantie vom Rahmen weg ist! 


Gruß Ric


----------



## Indian Summer (10. September 2009)

Bitte daran denken: Beim Sandstrahlen/Abbeizen und anschliessendem
Neupulvern/-lackieren verfällt die Garantie.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## bikesandmore (10. September 2009)

Moin,
Das mit der Garantie ist kein Problem, hab leider eh keine Rechnung oder Sonstiges mehr für den Rahmen.
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch einen passenden Termin finden, um zum Lacker zu kommen...das ist zu genial. Entweder ich bin in der Schule, oder die Werkstatt hat zu.

Noch ne andere Frage: Kann man die Norco-Embleme (auf dem steuerrohr) irgendwo nachkaufen?

Danke für die Antworten.

Ride on
Justice


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2009)

Würde aber doch zu Glas-Strahlen Raten - Ist Deutlich schonender für´s Material.


----------



## Indian Summer (10. September 2009)

Hi justice

Wir kümmern mal darum, ob wir die Steuerrohrplakette einzeln erhalten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## bikesandmore (10. September 2009)

Moin Fritz,

Wär genial wenn das klappen würde!
Ich hab mich auch schon für ne schöne farbe entschieden-> Good Wood (ähnlich wie British Racing Green) von ICI aus England. Passend zum Auto. 
Vllt besteht ja Interesse, ich stell jedenfalls mal ein Foto ein, wenns wieder da ist!


ride on


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. Oktober 2009)

he fritz,

su sagtest beim neu lacken/üulvern. wie schauts aus wnen man nur sandstrahlt also rahmen raw dann klarlack lässt?

lg


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi BrEmBo

Wie Du wohl vermutest, gilt auch hier: Garantie verfällt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (20. Oktober 2009)

schmuuuu frown gibt es die möglichkeit das von euch machen zu lassen, wie bei zonenschein (mit zonenscheins). denn da hat man dann noch garantie.


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo BrEmBo

Leider sind wir nicht dafür eingerichtet, können also nicht denselben
Service bieten wie Zonenschein.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (20. Oktober 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Leider sind wir nicht dafür eingerichtet, können also nicht denselben
> Service bieten wie Zonenschein.




Hi,

wäre es nicht möglich sich einen Meisterbetrieb zu suchen die einen die Arbeit abnehmen? 
Man könnte es ja mit Norco irgendwie so ausmachen das wenn du dort deinen Rahmen pulvern/lackieren lässt, die Garantie weiterbesteht! 

Denn wenn ich meinen Rahmen jetzt nach zwei Jahren so anschaue hat der schon erhebliche Lackschäden! Und ein neuer Anstrich würde dem Rahmen bestimmt gefallen! 

Ich denke da wären sicher viele glücklich drüber wenn es so einen Service geben würde!!! 

Wie siehts denn in Canada aus? Bieten die dort so einen Service?


Gruß Ric


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ric

Ich werde deswegen einmal in Kanada nachfragen, glaube aber kaum, dass Norco das
so handhabt. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Fritz,

das wär natürlich !

Und wenn du es hier reinschreiben könntest was dabei rausgekommen ist wäre das


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Oktober 2009)

Also, soeben mit Kanada telefoniert. Wie vermutet bietet Norco
in Kanada keinen solchen Dienst an und mag sich  weitgehend nachvollziehbar  auch nicht
auf einen solchen hierzulande einlassen. Das müssen wir wohl alle so akzeptieren.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (22. Oktober 2009)

Schade!


----------



## bikesandmore (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
was ist denn eig mit den Front-Emblemen, um die du dich mal für mich bemühen wolltest?
Mein Rad ist nämlich inzwischen so gut wie fertig, und da käme son Teil schon ganz nice!

gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Oktober 2009)

Hoppla, gute Frage... Ging irgendwie unter. Sorry!

Werde gleich nochmals anrufen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## bikesandmore (22. Oktober 2009)

Passt, kein Problem, bist ja jetzt auf mich aufmerksam geworden!


----------



## Flying C. (22. Oktober 2009)

Fein würde mich auch interessieren. Werd im Winter meinen Rahmen auch neu lackieren. Der schreit schon danach!


----------

